# NEW SUPPORT GROUP IN OMAGH??



## holly01 (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi ladies,
Wanted to put out the feelers to see if we would have enough interest to run a support group in omagh?
We have our 1st meeting planned for Wednesday 27th Feburary08 in a local hotel from 7pm-9pm.
There shall be a representative from INUK there and she shall give a talk on the services available through the charity.
If there is enough interest we hope to run the support group once a month,if we could get a few volunteers to help out??
If you are interested in coming along to the meeting for a wee chat you can let either myself know-

Hope to see you all there 

Phone numbers removed by Admin. Please use personal message system


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

I'll have to try and swap shifts at work as I work on Wednesdays 5-9.  The only way round it is if my colleague who does friday evenings can swap with me.  Tuesday would be the best night for me.  Is the meet in hotel which is named after a tree?  If so, I know exactly where it is.


----------

